# how exactly do you train a yearling?



## Small_Town_Girl

Start slow by spending time with him. Get him in an enclosed area, 
a stall or pen, and just spend quiet time getting to know him and
gain his trust. Then you maybe can start training him to longe!  

Remember a yearling only has a limited attention span. Keep 
your training to no more than 15-30 minutes. And always end 
on a good note. Yearling are sweet and although they can be 
naughty sometimes - mostly they are good kids that want to p
lease you.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

just a quick question? why did you get rid of your other horse?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

couldn't afford board but of course when i sell her i find a place to board for much cheaper...


----------



## my2geldings

With youngsters it's being repetitive that really works with them. Short lessons as they have very little concentration for longer periods and leave it on a good note. Lots and lots of handling of the feet, brushing, show them sprays, take them for walks, show them traffic etc.

There is LOADS you can and should be doing with youngsters. Before you get one, make sure you have the experience to handle him/her. They are a lot more work than what people think.


----------



## palogal

Find someone to watch, the littles ones are great fun but have to be trained correctly or you will have a real monster on your hands. Observe anyone who wont chase you away.


----------



## 3neighs

I've had my yearling since birth and what everyone has posted is true, especially about being naughty sometimes. I also agree with short lessons. I've worked a lot with Luna who pretty much has the demeanor of a golden retriever, but she still likes to test me to see what she can get away with. 

I've gotten her to walk over tarps and through water. In my opinion, the best thing to do with them at this age is pony them from another horse. I started out just taking her around our circle drive and can now go short distances down our quiet dirt road.


----------



## Laurie McNally

Rule #1
have some fun with your baby. I put saddle pads and cercingles on them, rub them all over with them. I have a little kids saddle, I put that on the baby, to help him familiarize with a cinch. I lead him every where with a bareback pad on. I put a baby head stall and gentle bit in his mouth for him to wear and get used to. Do not hurt his mouth so be careful and thughtful to let him play with it in his mouth while you groom and do other stuff. I make obstacle courses for them to go through on a lead rope. Stuff like trash cans in a figure 8, and garden hoses to step over, roadway cones make fun obstacles. I make flags attached to posts out of grocery bags to blow in the wind to de-sensitize for the noise and movement. We visit the toys in the neighbors yard, like the swing set and slide. I teach them to go in and out of the trailer, and give the rides to no where in the trailer. I drive in town for 10 or 15 minutes. I pony them out on trails behind the adult horses. 
There is endless stuff you can teach them to tolerate and get used to. Usually our horses are limited only by our imaginations. 
Laurie
www.hayinabag.com


----------



## palogal

Consistency is very important. If a behavior is wrong it's always wrong such as biting...never cute to nip the carrot out of your pocket or steal a friends hat off their head. A lot of babies are ruined because some behaviors are seen as "cute" at some times and are punishable by death in others. If it's wrong, it's always wrong. If it's good it's always good. Keep it simple. For example...what will "WHOA" mean...all four feet still? downward transition? Be very aware of what you say and don't talk too much.


----------



## JUBALIE

*Traning my yearling*

Hello everyone, i was wondering if some of you could help me.i have a yearling paint that a few friends brought to me. She has never been messed with at all. I bring her in the round pin every day and try to mess with her. I am now able to put her halter on and i can lead her on a lead rope and back her up. She is still a little skittish when i touch her and she hates when i pick up her hoofs. I have never broke a horse and i do not know much about ground work. Can you just tell me if i am doing right so far and what all do i need to be doing and how can i get her use to me picking up her hoofs. Any thing would be helpfull. Thank you


----------



## Marecare

Here are a few pictures of areas that people could spend some time with.
Always strive to keep the horse relaxed and calm.


----------



## mls

Gingerrrrr said:


> couldn't afford board but of course when i sell her i find a place to board for much cheaper...


So why get a yearling you can't do much with for the next 18 months?


----------



## G and K's Mom

JUBALIE said:


> Hello everyone, i was wondering if some of you could help me.i have a yearling paint that a few friends brought to me. She has never been messed with at all. I bring her in the round pin every day and try to mess with her. I am now able to put her halter on and i can lead her on a lead rope and back her up. She is still a little skittish when i touch her and she hates when i pick up her hoofs. I have never broke a horse and i do not know much about ground work. Can you just tell me if i am doing right so far and what all do i need to be doing and how can i get her use to me picking up her hoofs. Any thing would be helpfull. Thank you


Hi, welcome to the forum.

It would be best if you started your own thread. I'm sure you will get more replies than tagging on to someone elses topic.


----------



## Marecare

Later,more complicated lessons can be introduced.
The task should be shown at a rate that the horse can accept and understand.

Tying and washing.










Tying with a blanket.










Intro to the saddle.











Hoof trimming and handling.


----------



## JUBALIE

*Mls*

How do i start a new thread


----------

